# loose stools intermittently - no change in food or treats



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

Sometimes his stool is perfect (not too hard, not too soft) but other times, for no real rhyme or reason, it is very loose. Loose to the point that it is very soft and hard to pick up with the poop bag. Any ideas on what could be going on? I have his vet visit for 2nd round of vaccinations on Tues so I could bring a sample (but it costs $80 and I had it checked 3 weeks ago so I do not want to test again unless the forum thinks there is reason for alarm).

Thanks!


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

are you giving him too much food a feeding times maybe? over feeding can cause loose stools.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Is it looser after he has been exercising for a while ? I've observed that in my adult Lab; when she eliminates on walks the first one is always tighter than the next one and if she goes over 2, they become just like you describe.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I would urge you to have another fecal done.
First, the incubation period for coccidia, giardia and other parasites is anywhere from 10 to 15 days so your puppy could have easily been infected in the past three weeks.
Secondly, it is possible that the original fecal test did not pick up giardia since it will not be detected in tests unless cysts have been shed and cysts are not shed every time. Plus the average vet is not running the elissa test that can pick it up.
Third, you can have intermittent soft stool like you describe, especially with giardia. I know from first hand experience when my now 4.5 year old Golden got it as a puppy.


----------



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. I am really not seeing a pattern but the questions you all pose (after exercising, after a big meal) are good ones and I will begin to track this. to give me piece of mind, I will have his stool tested again.

Thanks!


----------



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

Also, I know nothing about giardia. Should I go to the vet immediately or is it OK to wait until Tues?


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

went thru this with my pup. after many fecal tests, you should monitor food/snacks and even chews. I think bully sticks/rawhides can cause it too


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Sometimes even a fecal test won't even show parasites even if your pup has them. It is not always easy to catch these guys when they are shedding eggs. 

Anyway, is your pup on heartworm prevention? That deworms them for a few parasites, so if not then you can start your pup on that and see if that helps. It doesn't cover coccidia and giardia (and also whipworms if you use heartguard). 

Rawhides caused Beamer's diarrhea issue; I've never given him one since and he has been fine.


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

My pup had very similar symptoms to what you describe. I'm sure it was a food sensitivity. Either to a certain meat, or to something else that goes into many pet foods, because he had it on three different foods - even a very high quality one. He also had quite a bit of eye discharge. I think sometimes his tummy could handle it, but if he had quite a bit of exercise, or was excited, or stressed, his gut sensitivity played up.

Now he is on a raw diet his stool is perfect, and so tiny because it's all digestible. He has no eye discharge at all. It's the best thing I've ever done for him and he loves it! His coat is so soft and shiny, his teeth are amazingly white and just eating the big chunks of meat gives him a good mental and physical workout.


----------

